# linkar "formatos" de celdas, no valores



## hacmurphy (Mar 2, 2006)

HOla, estoy trabajando con celdas pintadas con colores, y querria saber si hay alguna manera de relacionar las celdas por sus formatos, de manera tal que si tengo dos tablas con los mismos datos, y cuando cambia una, debe cambiar la otra, para evitar hacer el cambio de color de celda en cada tabla, se podrian linkar los fomatos?

gracias expertos!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 2, 2006)

Sin VBA no.  No hay una función nativa que hace eso.  Se puede usar Copy y Paste Special y seleccionar Formatos a mano o con un macro (por ejemplo, haciendo un botón que dice «refresca formatos» o algo así).  Y favor sepa que cambiar formatos no genera ningún evento, asi que no hay una manera fácil de detectar un cambio de formato.


----------



## RalphA (Mar 2, 2006)

(Hola, Greg)

Por otro lado...  Si su caso es que, en la tabla primera, al cambiar un dato, el color cambia, me parece que, posiblemente, se trata del "Conditional formatting...".  Es ese caso, SI es posible "copiar" el "Conditional formatting...", usando el "Format painter", la brocha amarilla en el menu principal.

Se trata, acaso, de este caso?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 2, 2006)

Saludos Rafa.  ¿Todo pura vida en Texas?  

Rafa tiene razón, debía haber mencionado eso de formatos condicionales.  También se me olvidó mencionar que si usted habla de un vínculo completo, es decir que además de los formatos hablamos de valores también; entonces eso sí es posible.  Usted puede poner una «foto» de las otras celdas.  Solamente hay que tomar en cuenta que es una foto (imágen) y por eso no se puede tratar como una celda, es decir que no se puede hacer referencia a ella un una fórmula.

Para poner una foto se copia como normal pero al momento de pegarlo, presione la tecla SHIFT y haz un cliq en el menú de EDIT.  Así el menú de editar cambia y usted verá una opción para Paste Picture Link o su igual en español.

Atentamente,


----------



## RalphA (Mar 2, 2006)

Greg, sabe, yo hace mucho que uso un "icon" de una camera, sacado de uno de los "Toolbars" de Excel.  Para usarlo, se hace un "highlight" de la celda, celdas, o region que uno desea, luego hace "click" en la camera, luego hace un "click" en cualquier lado, y, aparece la "foto".  Ahora, uno hace "click" sobre la "foto", y, la arrastra, la coloca, cambia su tamanio, etc.  Cada vez que cambia algun valor en una de las celdas, lo hace tambien en la "foto".  

Este metodo es muy comodo y util para sobreponer una tabla de celdas con anchura o altura diferente al formato de las celdas que estan "debajo" de la foto, y da resultados muy elegantes.

Y, para lo que quiere el amigo "OP", este metodo de la camara parece que tambien sirve!  Eso si, la "foto" es un poco inestable, asi, si uno inserta filas o columnas antes de la celda/region de la "foto", la "foto" sera avectada, asi es que, hay que andar con cuidado, aqui.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 2, 2006)

Si Rafa pero el botón para la camarita esa no está en ningun Toolbar estandard sino como usted dice hay que buscarlo y agregarlo a uno de los otros toolbars.  Yo uso imagines de celdas cada muerte de obispo por eso no tengo ese botoncito en mis toolbars principales.


----------



## RalphA (Mar 2, 2006)

Tienes razon, Greg.  La "Camera" (ingles) se encuentra en View, Toolbars, Commands, Tools, en el segundo lugar antes del final, en mi Excel 97.  Una vez encontrado, uno puede arrastrarlo y colocarlo en algun toolbar.  Si uno pone el cursor sobre la camara, y tiene marcado en Tools, Options el mostrar "Tool tips", un pequenio mensaje le explica a uno como usar la camara.

Me imagino que, por algun descuido, en el Help, Index, la palabra "Camera" no produce ningun resultato!


----------



## hacmurphy (Mar 3, 2006)

son fantasticos, eh!!!, bueno, como son varias las alternativas que tengo probare alguna, y sino, bueno    a copiar y pegar cada vez que cambie.
No utilizo formato condicional, solo pintado de celdas, pero bueno, ya probare de hacerlo como imagen.
               Son unos genios del excel!!!!
 saludos y gracias. Ana


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 3, 2006)

Con mucho gusto, Ana.  También en Excel 2003 el botón para la camara está en el grupo para Tools en el Customize dialogo pero ubicado como tres quintos del listado no penúltimo.  Pero como digo, con solamente presionar SHIFT y cliq EDIT se puede hacer.  Pero la camara sí estaría útil si uno iba hacer ésto con frecuencia.


----------



## RalphA (Mar 3, 2006)

Carambas, Greg, este Excel si que tiene bemoles!  Hice lo que usted explico, Copy, ir a otra celda, hace un Shift, Edit, y Paste Picture.  Voila, aparece la copia.  Lo unico distinto de "mi" "Camera" es que, si cambio la celda original, ya sea en contenido o en color de fondo, la copia queda intacta, no refleja el cambio. 

PERO, el retrato obtenido con la "Camera" SI refleja TODOS los cambios de la celda original, que es lo que la amiga Ana HacMurphy desea!


----------



## hacmurphy (Mar 2, 2006)

HOla, estoy trabajando con celdas pintadas con colores, y querria saber si hay alguna manera de relacionar las celdas por sus formatos, de manera tal que si tengo dos tablas con los mismos datos, y cuando cambia una, debe cambiar la otra, para evitar hacer el cambio de color de celda en cada tabla, se podrian linkar los fomatos?

gracias expertos!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 3, 2006)

Hola Rafa, sí, si usted selecciona Paste Picture es una foto fija.  Pero si escoge Paste Picture Link entonces sí le da una foto vinculada.  Otra opción divertida allí (por lo menos en XL2003, no sé en XL97) es Paste as Hyperlink


----------



## RalphA (Mar 3, 2006)

Perfecto, Greg!  Identicos resultados que con la camarita!  Gracias por su paciencia conmigo.


----------



## hacmurphy (Mar 9, 2006)

*genial!*

he encontrado la camarita y ahora me divierto haciendo fotos de mis celdas pintadas!! que bueno!!!!

           muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## RalphA (Mar 9, 2006)

Que bueno!  Nos alegramos mucho de poder haberleservido.  Es tan facil usar la camarita, una vez que la ha encontrado y arrastrado el "icon" a una de sus "toolbars".  Adelante!


----------

